# Gaming Funk Maus mit Ladestation



## Dooma (28. November 2013)

Meine alte Logitech bröckelt immer mehr und ich befürchte, dass ich sie bald doch mal erneuern muss. 

Deswegen hab ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einem neuen Kandidaten gemacht, aber dabei eher mässiges Glück gehabt.

Ich suche eine Maus mit Funk und mit Ladestation. Vielleicht kennen das ja andere Funk-Maus-Liebhaber auch, aber ich hab einfach keine Lust Abend noch mit Kabel usw. zum Aufladen der Maus rumzufrickeln.
Wenn ich Abends fertig bin und ins Bett will, dann soll das Ding in die Schale fliegen und dann brav über Nacht aufladen.

Bisher hab ich nur die Razer Ourobouous (oder so ähnlich) gefunden. Aber da stört mich die grüne Beleuchtung ein wenig, denn alles andere ist rot beleuchtet bei mir. (Zur Not kann ich damit aber leben, aber nur wenn ich wirklich muss. )

Also hat jemand noch andere Alternativen auf Lager?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

wie sieht es mit der hier aus:Gigabyte Aivia M8600 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier übrigens noch ein review dazu:http://www.review-center.de/eingabe...via-gaming-maus-im-test.html?showall=&start=2

oder dieser: Razer Naga Epic Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00510100-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die habe ich jetzt mal so gefunden. Die meisten anderen, allen voran die von logitech, haben meistens wiederaufladbare LR6-Akku´s. Die halten ziemlich lange durch... eventuell eine alternative??


----------



## Dooma (28. November 2013)

Die Naga gefällt mir nicht, aber die Gigabyte sieht echt gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Werd mir den Review auf jeden Fall noch angucken.

Ich hatte Hatte ja auch die g700s von Logi im Auge, aber wie gesagt stößt mir das Aufladen per Kabel irgendwie auf bei einer so teuren Maus.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

Dooma schrieb:


> Die Naga gefällt mir nicht, aber die Gigabyte sieht echt gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Werd mir den Review auf jeden Fall noch angucken.
> 
> Ich hatte Hatte ja auch die g700s von Logi im Auge, aber wie gesagt stößt mir das Aufladen per Kabel irgendwie auf bei einer so teuren Maus.



Es gibt von der Gigybyte Aivia noch eine andere Version... die heißt uranium. Die leuchtet glaube ich blau.


----------



## Dooma (28. November 2013)

Ne, rot wär schon genau richtig. Muss ja zu meiner k70 passen.


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (28. November 2013)

Du könntest auch die Logitech G602 ausprobieren. Die brauchst du abends nicht zu laden. Musst nur Batterien wechseln, ist aber kein Aufwand, da sie 250+ Stunden Laufzeit hat. Hab das Teil seit knapp 2 Monaten und der Batteriestand ist noch über der Hälfte.


----------



## SaPass (28. November 2013)

Die gibts noch:
SteelSeries WoW Wireless MMO Maus, USB (62220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ansonsten fällt mir da auch nur noch die  Razer Ouroboros ein. Hat die nicht diesen Z-Axis Bug?

Mäuse mit austauschbaren Batterien sollten doch auch ganz in Ordnung sein? Mit zwei Sätzen Akkus und einem Akkuladegerät kommt man doch weit.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. November 2013)

theDeadlyShadow schrieb:


> Du könntest auch die Logitech G602 ausprobieren. Die brauchst du abends nicht zu laden. Musst nur Batterien wechseln, ist aber kein Aufwand, da sie 250+ Stunden Laufzeit hat. Hab das Teil seit knapp 2 Monaten und der Batteriestand ist noch über der Hälfte.



Genau das wollte ich auch noch sagen: Die produkte wie die Logitech G700 haben schon ihre daseinsberechtigung. Ich selbst hatte sie zwar noch nicht, aber etwas vergleichbares und zwar verwende ich auf meiner arbeit eine Logitech MX anywhere als notebook maus. Diese braucht man beispielsweise nicht zu laden, da sie mit normalen R6-Batterien etwa 3 Monate durchhält (bei 8-9 Stunden täglicher verwendung, wenn sogar noch länger). Somit benötigt man garkeine ladestation... man tauscht einfach fix die batterien und dann kann es auch wieder weiter gehen.


----------



## Westcoast (29. November 2013)

der buckel der Gigabyte Aivia nervt. habe ich im schrank, nach zwei wochen weggelegt. ich würde die logitech G602 nehmen: Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003822) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dooma (3. Dezember 2013)

Hhmm... Also irgendwie haben die Hersteller doch heute alle ne Macke. Ich kauf doch keine Top Produkreihen Maus um dann zum laden entweder mit dem Kabel oder (auch wenn es nur selten ist) mit Batterien rumzufummeln...
Ich find das einfach bescheuert.
Dementsprechend sagt mir keine der Mäuse so richtig zu.

Zur der Ouroborous hab ich letztens noch n Test gelesen und der war ja vernichtend schlecht ausgefallen...
Ich zahl doch keine über 120 Ocken für ne Maus wo die Software nur rum-bugged, der Funk abbricht, das Betriebssystem behindert wird usw... Also so hübsch die auch erst aussah, die ist definitiv raus.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (3. Dezember 2013)

Die Hersteller haben keine Macke. Aufladestationen bringen es einfach nicht. Eingebaute Akkus sind meist schon nach wenigen Stunden leer. Aufladestationen müssen auch mit Kabel am PC sein.

Da sind Batterien, die 3 Monate halten, ohne das man seine Maus in irgend eine Station stecken muss deutlich sinnvoller. Und einmal in 3 Monaten Batterien zu tauschen geht doch sehr schnell. 

Daher sind die Hersteller so vernünftig und fair gegenüber den Kunden und lassen diese integrierten Akkus und Aufladestationen weg. 

Daher: Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003822) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SaPass (3. Dezember 2013)

Dooma schrieb:


> Hhmm... Also irgendwie haben die Hersteller doch heute alle ne Macke. Ich kauf doch keine Top Produkreihen Maus um dann zum laden entweder mit dem Kabel oder (auch wenn es nur selten ist) mit Batterien rumzufummeln...
> Ich find das einfach bescheuert.
> Dementsprechend sagt mir keine der Mäuse so richtig zu.



Ich hatte bisher mit 4 unterschiedlichen kabellosen Mäusen zu tun. Die mit der Aufladestation fand ich einfach nur schlecht. Der Akku war nach einer gewissen Zeit immer ziemlich schnell leer, die Maus musste nach ca. 5 Stunden wieder geladen werden. Und fünf Stunden am Stück zocken stellt ja jetzt kein so großes Problem dar. Außerdem war die Maus nur "metastabil" auf der Ladestation. Ein Windhauch und sie hat den Kontakt zur Station verloren. So stellt man die Maus abends auf die Station und sieht morgens, dass sie nicht geladen hat, weil die Katze den Tisch berührt hat. Seit dem benutze ich nur noch Mäuse mit Kabel.
Die zwei nächsten kabellosen Mäuse benutzen meine Eltern aktuell. Wenn die Batterie leer ist, wird sie ausgetauscht. Das ist bei ihnen alle paar Wochen der Fall. Also insgesamt sehr angenehm.
Und die letzte kabellose Maus war aus dem Aldi. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.

Um es mal kurz zusammenzufassen: Mit Batterien rumfummeln ist immer noch am besten. Ladezeiten sind extrem nervig.

Wieso muss es denn unbedingt eine kabellose Maus sein?


----------



## Dooma (3. Dezember 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wieso muss es denn unbedingt eine kabellose Maus sein?



Weil ich Kabel an der Maus einfach nicht ab kann beim zocken. Ich hab im Büro ne Kabelmaus und ich könnt mich den ganzen Tag über "Kabel hängt hier" und "Kabel hängt (schon wieder) dort" aufregen.
Beide Tische sind immer sehr voll, also auch der Zuhause.
Bei der Tastatur juckts mich auch nicht, die beweg ich ja nicht so viel.

Die Kabelmäuse sind mir alle zu leicht, auch die mit Gewichten drinne. Ich spiel seit Jahren nur noch mit Funkmäusen und hab mich an das Gewicht sehr gewöhnt.

Ich hatte jetzt 5 Mäuse mit Ladeschale nacheinander und ich war immer zufrieden. Der Akku hat immer den Tag gehalten und Nachts geladen, aber auch mal vergessen haben die alle durchgehalten. Auch war der Ladevorgang immer zuverlässig und ich hab auch keine Katze oder Ehefrau die ungewollt am Tisch rumwackeln.

Und das mit dem Batterie tauschen, dass mach ich niemals wieder diesen Fehler. Mir doch egal ob die 32 Monate halten, irgendwann sindse leer und dann sitz ich da und hab entweder grad keinen Ersatz mehr da oder das Ladegerät irgendwo im Keller verbuddelt...


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (3. Dezember 2013)

Wie du selbst sagtest, da gibt es kaum ein Angebot. Auch wenn ich es nicht verstehen kann mit den Batterien, will ich dir trotzdem helfen.

Bis auf "NormalUser" Mäuse ala Speedlink Nexus Recharge Maus schnurlos USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und den Razer Wireless Mäusen, fällt mir nur noch folgende ein: Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus, 6400 dpi, PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

(günstiger: Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T.9 6400 dpi High End Gaming Funk Maus kabellos Weiß PC+MAC | eBay)

Erklärung zu den Akkusystem der Maus: Cyborggaming R.A.T 9 | Review [Deutsch] - YouTube

Eventuell ist das ja was für dich.


----------



## Dooma (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die Rat hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, die kommt bei den Tests/Bewertungen zwar besser weg was die Software angeht als die Oruborous, soll aber von der Verarbeitung und grade der Akkulaufzeit wohl nicht so das gelbe vom Ei sein. Saitek Mäuse hatte ein Kumpel von mir immer (Saitek-Fan), aber die hatten alle ne katastrophale Lift-Off Distanz, da hätte ich nicht lange mit spielen wollen... Gut, ich hab keine Ahnung ob das bei der Rat auch so ist, ich vermute es aber mal stark.
Das Akkusystem ist ja ähnlich wie das bei der Gigabyte Maus, aber grundsätzlich könnte ich mich damit schon eher anfreunden. (Obwohl, wenn man es genau nimmt, wechselt man ja ständig die Batterien dann.)

Ich glaub ich guck mir die M700s von Logi nochmal genauer an, auch wenn es dann heisst "Kabel rein-raus". Aber immer noch besser als die vernichtenden Kinderkrankheiten mit denen die anderen Hersteller kämpfen.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Rat hat leider auch diesen "komischen" Phillips Sensor drin. Der ist nicht grade der Hammer - vorallem die Lift-Off Distance ist nicht so wunderbar. 

Aber ich erwähne es nochmal: Die Logitech G602. Alle 2-3 Monate kann man doch die Batterien wechseln - dann gibt es auch keine nervigen Kabel. 
Zudem hat die ja auch eine Batterie LED. Dann siehst du frühzeitig wann du die Batterien wecheln musst. Zudem kosten AA Batterien nicht viel.
Einfach welche auf Vorrat haben. Die halten sich ja auch ein paar Jahre. - Aber wenn du dich damit garnicht anfreunden kannst, dann halt Richtung 700s.

Bei der G602 einfach die hier mitbestellen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/50x-MIGNON-A...eo_Audio_Einweg_Batterien&hash=item35a310a128


----------

